# Fall Turkey



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Heading out tomorrow, anybody else been out.


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

Was able to take a nice gobbler first Sunday of season. I scouted starting in august and it paid off.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

GREAT TOM!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice Bird Congratulations


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Got a bearded hen the other day with my crossbow, 13 hens and poults came in feeding on acorns while I was deer hunting


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

nice!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Didn't hunt them,but never saw the first one while deer hunting..... very unusual


----------

